# Heat Pressing Vinyl on polyester Bat Bag



## BigTonyOfDC (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I am about to try to make a sample customized bat bag and I'd like to use my Siser Easy Weed vinyl. The bag is made of "600-denier polyester with PVC coating", I know the easy weed vinyl will work on polyester, but will the PVC coating require another type of vinyl? Thanks for the help


----------



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

Did you ever do this application? I'm looking at doing some 600-denier polyester bags and appreciate any tips on vinyl types and time/temp settings!


----------



## BigTonyOfDC (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi Barb,

The Easy weed worked. I would recommend using a Teflon sheet to cover everything, helps protect the areas not covered by vinyl. Good luck!


----------



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey Tony, 

Thanks for the tip! Did you use regular EasyWeed or the extra? Also, do you happen to have tips on time/temp settings? 

Appreciate the info!

Barb


----------



## BigTonyOfDC (Nov 9, 2011)

No problem Barb!

I used the regular easy weed, since I have plenty on hand. As far as temp and time, I set the press to 305 and let it press for 10 seconds, that worked out fine.


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

I may be wrong but regular easy weed says "un-coated polyester" where easy weed extra says "polyester"

Thanks,
Jeron


----------



## gorilladiver (Oct 25, 2011)

I just did a job using Thermoflex on tote bags made from a denier polyester with a PU coating and it worked great.


----------



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks to everybody.... I did the 600-denier polyster "test" bag with Thermoflex plus (2 colors even) and it pressed just fine at 300 for 10 seconds.... Used mouse pads inside to keep the sides from fusing and used a teflon sheet over everything. Looks great!


----------

